# Audio / Video >  Y 7112 komutācijas bloks

## Tominsh331

dabūju pa lētām naudām šo pastiprinātāju
priekš darbnīcas jau ok, bet nu pēc nedēļas vienkārši tuner ieejā skaņu kropļoja.
mf1 tikai strādāja, bet fonā visādi brīnumi skanēja un arī stereo negāja(1 kanālā ļoti klusu skanēja)
pārslēdzot ieejas baigo būkšķi deva tumbās, pat aizsardzība nostrādāja  :: 
nodomāju to komutācijas bloku ravēt ārā.
vadus norāvu, atstāju tikai to vadu, pa kuru iet signāls.
pievienoju klāt pie telefona un skan arī, pat labāk, kā bija (tā likās no sākuma kad tikai 1 tumba bija pievienota)
BET tagad nestrādā ''mono'' poga( tas tā)
balansa poci uzliekot pa vidu skan kaut kā sūdīgi, bet līdz galam nobīdot pa labi, vai kreisi skan normāli( bet tad tikai 1 puse)
ko es ne tā izdarīju?  :: 
cik sapratu 1.- kreisais, 2.-zeme,3.-labais.
un vispār:



kāpēc tie kondiķi tika lodēti ar TĀDĀM atstarpēm???  ::

----------


## arnis

kaa nu umelije ruki maaceeja, taa arii lodeeja  ::  tak studenti/ praktikanti ...  ::

----------


## tornislv

Ja jautājums bija par kāju garumu, nevis atstarpēm starp kondiņiem, tad - jā, praktikanti, vai automātam bija izregulējies locītājs , vai arī nogrieztais garums bija pareizs, bet kāds nopeteņoja platmasas vai kartona paliktnīšus zem kondiņa ko mēdza likt. Automāts jau dumjš, tas neskatās...

----------


## Tominsh331

labākais ir tas, ka citur normāli ielodēti, bet komutācijas blokā - tur pilnīgi viss ir šķībi ielodēts, pat viena no mikrenēm, kas tur ir. brīnums, ka iepriekšējam saimniekam tā plate strādāja jo tur viss kustās un uz puņķiem turās  :: 

pārsteidz vēl tas, ka tur laikam uz oliņ boliņ kondiķus lodēja( kur improtniekus, kur krieviniekus)
galiniecēs tikai 2 no 16 kondiķiem ir importa  ::

----------


## tornislv

Nu bet tak protams, katru bloku sava brigāde savā līnijā, nav teikts ka vienā dienā....

----------


## Tominsh331

ja tie cipari 10.92g ir domāts kad salika kopā, tad uz katras plates savādāki cipari

----------


## kaspich

man ir cita versija - tika iegaadaata partija no Kjiinas ar saformeetaam kaajam. tur tads kaaju garums ir normaals.
runa ir par ko citu - ES CIEST NEVARU SHAADAS POKEMONU IZDEMOLEETAS PLATES/IKAARTAS. PAT BEZ SAJEEGAS - KUR PROBLEEMA, KAUT KO IZRAVEE. iemaacies detaljas, iemaacies darbiibas principus, un tad kjeries kam klaat. 3 vadu pievienot nemaak, bet jau upgreido.
nozhelojami. po LOHOVSKI.

----------


## Tominsh331

da kam vajadzīgs...
bet jau jau var salabot, tad kur vaina???

----------


## kaspich

> da kam vajadzīgs...
> bet jau jau var salabot, tad kur vaina???


 kur te notiek laboshana? te notiek aparaata izvaroshana..

----------


## Tominsh331

varošana vai nevarošana, bet n***j man vajag komutācijas bloku, kurš kropļo skaņu un fonē, ja es viņu nelabošu un man tikai viena ieeja vajadzīga???
neiešu sev čakarēt smadzenes ar kkādu komutācijas bloku.
vsjo.

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, nu tas ir "a priori, vecīt!"  ::

----------


## kaspich

> varošana vai nevarošana, bet n***j man vajag komutācijas bloku, kurš kropļo skaņu un fonē, ja es viņu nelabošu un man tikai viena ieeja vajadzīga???
> neiešu sev čakarēt smadzenes ar kkādu komutācijas bloku.
> vsjo.


 labotaajs  ::  tu tak 3 vadus savienot nespeej.. ko te ponto..

----------


## Tominsh331

nu protams, vieglāk uzdirst virsū nekā pateikt kā ir.
mhm savienot...
nemaz i nebrīnos, kāpēc tewi bano - jo tu visiem zb ar savu virsū diršanu un neciešamo kritiku, tu pāršauj pār strīpu...

----------


## Isegrim

Mazohists esi, vai? Vēl viens "uzdirsiens" - izmet sūdu, iegādājies *pastiprinātāju*! Šie _Popovenes_ 'komutatori' utml. brīnumi nav vērti, lai ar tādiem kaitētos.

----------


## Tominsh331

nu protams, protams...
tolks man pirkt pastūzi pa 50 un uz augšu latiem, ja pēc 2-3 gadiem darbnīcā tas pastiprinātājs nosprāgs???
nedzīvoju turcijā vai kur  :: 
negruzīju uz peregruzku visu laiku tā kā tas pats izturēs.
te manliekas nevar neko raxtīt ja neesi j*bans haiendists kurš pa 50 ls vadus pirks un pa 1500 kruto pastiprinātāju.
man tas nav vajadzīgs un man nav problēmas 3 vadus savienot, vnk aizmirsu( pareizāk nezināju) vienu no vadiem ar korpusu savienot, tāpēc arī skanēja kkā ne tā kā vajag.
neviens neko pa tēmu nepateica, bet dirsa virsū, paldies

----------


## kaspich

nu, cik saprotu, Tu esi netiirs un smirdiigs. ibo, higieenas preceem un pulveriem/uudenjiem 2..3gadu laikaa aiziet variaak kaa tie 50 LVL. jeb to visu mamma  Tev saorganizee?
par vads uz zemi = FAIL.

p.s. cilveeks iegaaja boot, un jau pirmo pilniigo dumumu ierakstiija  ::

----------


## Tominsh331

:: 
emm ko tu piekasies ka esmu nopircis to pastūzi?
nu i
tu piekasies kādam, ja nopērk opeli, jo lēns un var dzirdēt kā pa nakti opels rūs(kurš muļķis to izdomājis) vai, ja aprec blondīni, jo neko nesaprot, viņas izsmej utt.????
varbūt vēl piekasies kāpēc tu spēlē volejbolu? noob ej hoķi spēlē, jo volejbols suck.
nu i sūds, ko padarīsi.
normāli pasaki '' kāpēc to komutācijas bloku rauj ārā, salabo un nebojā pastūzi''
bet tu pasaki to tik agresīvi un noniecinoši, ka cilvēks neatbildēs normāli bet dirsīs pretī.
es zinu, ka tu neatbildēsi, nepaskaidrosi, kā jādara pareizi, bet pateiksi ''kāds tu idiots, pokemons utt., neko nesaproti, tāpēc es tagad tev kasīšos klāt par to''.
pamācīt jau grūti.
gribētu zināt, ja kāds par to ko tu dari, kasītos klāt tev  :Confused:

----------


## Tominsh331

ar to viss ir kārtībā.
tālāk pēc kārtīgas pastūža iztīrīšanas:
neieslēdzas relejs. peregruzkas lampiņas no sākuma iemirgojas kā bija bet nekas neskan.
nu pamēģināju apiet aizsardzību.
skan viss normāli bez kropļojuma vai kā tamlīdzīga, bet pie ieslēgšanas dūkoņa un skaļrunis tā stipri uz āru izraujas, tad uz iekšu un tad sāk skanēt. arī pie izslēgšanas skaļrunis noraustās
vai tas ir dēļ tā, ka līdzstrāva?
uz gala pakāpes plates stāv nenomainīti 12 K50-35 63v 10 uF kondensatori.

----------


## kaspich

yessss!
kaut tev pipiska nopuutu, tehnikas demoleetaaj!
kaut tev gruziins iespraustu tumshaa stuuri - klusi, dusmiigi un no aizmugures!
nu kur var buut taads tupums.. kjiegjelis ar tevi saliidzinot, ir iists maakslas darbs.

----------


## Tominsh331

par ko ''yessss''???
es zinu ka esi šitajās lietās gudrs, ja neteiktu vairāk, tāpēc arī noniecini'' idiotus''.
vismaz blakus savai esejai vari pateikt kāpēc neiet?

----------


## kaspich

::  fail. pieliideejus es necieshu tieshi tikpat, cik tupenjus. a tupenjus+pieliideejus = dubultaa.
yess ir par sekojosho: ir aizsardziibas mezgls, kas lidzsprieguma/kljuumes gadiijumaa atrubii slodzi.
Tu, nepameerot spani izejaa, sleedz klaat tumbas. paraadaas difuzora gaajiens, paraadaas dukonja, bet pat tad tev secinaajumi=0.

globaali - elektronika ir DARBS ar GALVU. Tev galva ir pilna ar pakulaam, ne smadzenem. un te nav jeegas apspriest konkreeto defektu.
Tev vnk jaamaina valjasprieks. nodarbojies ar rakshanu, boksu, vai kaut ko tikpat radoshu..

----------


## Tominsh331

vaļasprieki ir citi. zinu ka šitā lieta nav priekš manis.
ir 1 secinājums-bez aizsardzības nelietot un kamēr aparāts netiks savests kārtībā tas lietots netiks.
pieslēdzu tikai, lai pārbaudītu vai skan.
nepielienu, vienkārši garīgais mainās ik pa stundu  ::

----------


## kaspich

> vaļasprieki ir citi. zinu ka šitā lieta nav priekš manis.
> ir 1 secinājums-bez aizsardzības nelietot un kamēr aparāts netiks savests kārtībā tas lietots netiks.
> pieslēdzu tikai, lai pārbaudītu vai skan.
> nepielienu, vienkārši garīgais mainās ik pa stundu


 klau, tad to pipisku skaties ik pa pusstundai. jo taadas garastaavoklja mainjas ir meitenem, pirms kritiskajaam dienaam. tev kaut kas ar hormoniem nav kartiibaa!!!

----------


## Tominsh331

kakoj pipišku??? 
lasot tevis rakstīto rēka nāk, bet nu ar tevi laikam nav jēga runāt, bet kasīties, vai dusmas izgāzt-tas būtu interesanti  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> nu pamēģināju apiet aizsardzību


 Tavuprāt tā plate ar releju tur lieki atrodas? Ieslēdzot pastiprinātāju, paiet kāds mirklis, kamēr nostabilizējas stacionārs režīms. Relejs pieslēdz skaļruņus ar aizturi, lai pārejas procesi nenotiktu tajos. Protams, ja mazas jaudas pastiprinātājs kārtībā un skaļruņi izturīgi, pēdējie ar reizi nenosprāgs no tādām izdarībām (bēdīgi slavenais UKU-020 bija bez releja izejā; prātīgāks lietotājs, ieslēdzot šo krāmu, vispirms iebāza pirkstu austiņu ligzdā, jo tur bija kontakti, kas skaļruņus atslēdz). 
Ja manipulēsi ar pastiprinatāju "uz dullo", tev reālas izredzes to nokaut. Vai grūti apgādāties ar vienkāršu mēraparātu/testeri un likt to lietā?

----------


## Tominsh331

par cik tagad zinu, ka ar vadiem, aizsardzības blok viss itkā kārtībā, tad arī sāku domāt par tālāku problēmas meklēšanu(multimetrs, lodāmurs, kāds sūdīgs skaļrunis(esošos negribu sačakarēt) un shēma).
Bet ņafig šitā pēkšni šitā pastūzis izdara?Tāpēc RRR pastūžus daudzi ienīst?
pamēģināju apiet aizsardzību, bet vairāk nemēģināšu. zinu kam tā aizsardzība domāta

----------


## tornislv

> Bet ņafig šitā pēkšni šitā pastūzis izdara?Tāpēc RRR pastūžus daudzi ienīst?


 ienīst? Tak ne, bet detaļas, no kurām tos daiktus būvēja... un remontēt šos ar neparocīgi...

----------


## Tominsh331

tas gan it īpaši plates no kurām lodējot celiņi nāk nost

----------


## kaspich

> tas gan it īpaši plates no kurām lodējot celiņi nāk nost


  ::   ::   ::  yessss

----------


## Tominsh331

aa yessss tāpēc ka domā ka esmu jau lodējos kko viņam? Nope, vēl ne  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, tas sovjetu getinakss ar foliju, no kā _Popovene_ plates taisīja, tiesām bija lētākais sūds. Atkārtoti karsējot, celiņi atdalījās gan. Tāpēc lodētprasmei sevišķa nozīme ar tādiem štruntiem darbojoties.

----------


## Tominsh331

prasme gan vajadzīga. Pirms pusgada, kad paņēmu no paziņas Y 7111 mēģināt kko darīt lietas labā arī lodējot tie celiņi nāca nost.
6 aukstie lodējumi gala pakāpē( pie traņiem) un 1 aizsardzības platē, kā arī 1 celiņš kurš bija vienai platei pielodēts otrai arī tika pielodēts. Tā rezultātā pastiprinātājs tagad strādā un arī otrs kanāls sāka darboties, kā arī relejs šancē pareizi.Nevis kā kautkas atrubās uz pustundu, bet uz pāris sekundēm, lai varētu nogriezt klusāk vai ko.
Lodāmurs ir, shēma ir bet nu laikam bez multimetra nekādīgi.Sākumā drošvien tie kondensatori jāpārbauda.

----------


## kaspich

> ...Sākumā drošvien tie kondensatori jāpārbauda.


 par sho, luudzu, siikaak!

----------


## Tominsh331

nu kā- pārbaudīt, vai kondiķiem ir tā kapacitāte, kura uzrakstīta.
pagaidām vēl nezinu kas vēl par vainu varētu būt.
manliekas, ka gala pakāpes U7111 un U7112 bija vienādas, pārējais atskaitot trafu, ir savādāks, skaņa arī savādāka, bet U7112 kvalitatīvāka.
ja jau vienādas, tad ar googli jākonsultējās un pa krievu saitiem jāapiet

----------


## kaspich

> nu kā- pārbaudīt, vai kondiķiem ir tā kapacitāte, kura uzrakstīta.
> pagaidām vēl nezinu kas vēl par vainu varētu būt.
> manliekas, ka gala pakāpes U7111 un U7112 bija vienādas, pārējais atskaitot trafu, ir savādāks, skaņa arī savādāka, bet U7112 kvalitatīvāka.
> ja jau vienādas, tad ar googli jākonsultējās un pa krievu saitiem jāapiet


 vai tu saproti, aka sheema straada? nee
via tu zini, aka to kapacitaati nomeeriit? nee
vai zini, aka citas detaljas darbojas? nee
tad ko piesejies tiem kondensatoriem?

p.s. pie konkretaa defekta tie NOTEIKTI nav vainigi.

----------


## Tominsh331

Ja nav tie, tad kas ir?
Pareizi es neko no tā nezinu, bet neviens nevar iemācīties visu par audio tehniku 1 dienā vai nedēļā. par mēnesi nezinu  ::

----------


## aldis666

Tev testeris vai vismaz voltmetrs ir??Jāsāk tur ar režīmu mērīšanu nevis kondensatoru maiņu.
Shēma ir ?Tur parasti ar tranzistoru režīmus rakstīja.

----------


## Tominsh331

ir ir shēma
testeris būs jāmeklē

----------


## tornislv

http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...0L/hwindex.htm

Visas pamatfunkcijas ir:
mēra U CD un AC
mēra I
mēra R
ommetrs ar pīkstuli
backlight
vidēji ātrs
hold funkcija
mazjaudas traņiem betu var nomērīt

(And Now For Something Completely Different - (c) Monty Python)

... un galvenais: NAV kondensatoru mērīšanas !!!  ::

----------


## Tominsh331

Aii cik jauki, ka nav kondensatoru mērīšanas.
Negribās uz to Rīgu vilkties, nepatīk  :: 
ja nekur tuvumā neatradīšu tad būs jābrauc.
Multimetram cena gandrīz tāda, kā pastūzim  ::

----------


## tornislv

Klau,

tas ir iesācēja multimetrs. Saki paldies, ka es tev neieteicu kaut ko šādu:
http://www.electricsuppliesonline.com/foinsc120se.html
(cena lapas apakšā)

un otrkārt: laba tehnika, instrumenti, darba rīki maksā naudu. Konkrētu naudu. Man darbā ir viens oscilogrāfs, kas tuvu pie 10K maksā, tiesa, ar to mani inženieri vis 1KHz sīnusu neskatās uz emitera rezistoriem  :: 

Treškārt - elektroniķi lielais - ja tu būtu kaut reizi Argusa lapu kārtīgi studējis, zinātu, ka Argus piedāvā nosūtīt uz jebkuru vietu LV to muļķumetru !

----------


## Tominsh331

nē nu uz tādu summiņu rēķinājos, nav man grūti kaut vai tos pašus 7 ls samaksāt, jo kkam citam kādreiz tāpatās noderēs.
piegāde ir tam argusam un dārga arī nav

----------


## kaspich

> nē nu uz tādu summiņu rēķinājos, nav man grūti kaut vai tos pašus 7 ls samaksāt, jo kkam citam kādreiz tāpatās noderēs.
> piegāde ir tam argusam un dārga arī nav


 nu jaa, 7 LVL.. va zin, reaals elektronkjis aug..  ::

----------


## Tominsh331

Kas atkal???

----------


## Tominsh331

nopirku multimetru.
sākumā ieslēdzu pastūzi, nogriezu skaļumu uz nulli, kloķus defaultā un pogas arī un tad nomērīju līdzspriegumu izejā.
kr. kanāls - 3-5 mV
labais kanāls - 110-112 mV
izskatās, ka nav normāli  :: .
kas tur varētu būt noklājies???

----------


## aldis666

Nu re,kaut kas jau notiek!Shēmu uz galda un tik uz priekšu.

----------


## tornislv

3-5mV ir pat ĻOTI labi. 110-112mV nav labi. Tomēr tas nav TIK daudz, lai būtu sūdi, dūkšana tumbās utt. Tev tas relejs noklikšķ un izejas vispār ir pievienotas? Kurā punktā mērīji?

----------


## Tominsh331

relejs neklikšķ. arī pamēģināju l. kanālu no barošanas atrubīt, neklikšķ.
vienu galu no testera iebāzu ligzdā(-)
otru uz releja. L-kur labo mērīju, K- kreiso
dūkšana tumbās bija uz to brīdi, kad skaļrunis uz iekšu, uz āru raustījās, pēc tam skan norm.
kam tie kloķi uz gala pakāpes domāti:R-18.Miera strāvas pieregulēšanai?

----------


## Tominsh331

veicu atkārtotu mērīšanu citos punktos-korpuss un pa taisno no tiem vadiem, kuri no gala pakāpes uz aizsardzības bloku aiziet.
tāpat vien ir - Kr. kanāls 3-5 mV, L. kanāls 107-109 mV - biški savādāk
pamērīju spriegumus: +41, -41 un 0, bet skaidrībā netieku, kā arī mīnuss ir tāds, ka ruskij jazik očeņ plohoj znaju un drošvien krievu saitos pilns ar RRR nelaimju diskusijām...

----------


## Tominsh331

izskatās, ka skaidrībā pašam jātiek...

----------


## Isegrim

??? Ar barošanu, kā izskatās, O.K. Pie 41 V plecā nevajadzētu slogot ar 4 omiem un mazāk. DC izejā = 3-5 mV - ļoti labi, >100 mV - padaudz.

----------


## Tominsh331

da nu es laikam kļūdījos, jo ja Y 7111 ar 4 omiem vēl drīkst skandināt, tad šito laikam ne.
tajā kanālā, kurā liels DC bija arī pielikts 4 omu subis un nevarēja vairāk par pusi griezt, aizsardzība nostrādāja vislaik.
pie čoma ar viņa tumbām aizgāju paskandināt-lampiņas mirgo, bet griez cik gribi, aizsardzība nenoskan.
varbūt relejs atstiepa kājas??? nav ne jausmas, kas tur būtu reāli nosprādzis un pats labākais, ka ne no kā( vai kaut kā)
un kā tos 110 mV izejā nost dabūt arī nezinu

----------


## Isegrim

Releju spoles parasti nesprāgst, bet pamērīt to tak vari. Nav man pa rokai tās shēmas, bet sāc ar to, ka izpēti, kā tai jādarbojas. Releju tur parasti rausta tranzistoru atslēga - tiec skaidrībā, kāpēc tā neatveras.

----------


## Tominsh331

tranzistoru atslēga? kā tā izskatās?
pamērīšu to pretestību relejam

----------


## Tominsh331

kaut kā aizdomas krīt uz aizsardzības plati.Tas relejs pie plates ir(bija) tā pieskrūvēts, ka plate ir vienkārši izliekusies  :: 
paskatīšos vēlreiz uz to aizsardzības plates apakšu...

----------


## JDat

> paskatīšos vēlreiz uz to aizsardzības plates apakšu...


 un tāpēc vajag blogot forumā?

----------


## Tominsh331

laikam ka nē, bet te jau neviens neatbild :\

----------


## JDat

tev taču jau sākumā atbildēja. nes meistaram. negribi? vai tad remote variantā citiem jālabo tavs pastiprinātājs? var jau, ja grib. vienīgi vairs neviens negrib. tāpēc arī klusē.

----------


## Tominsh331

tā arī izskatās, bet nu jautāju jau tāpēc, ka netieku pats ar to visu skaidrībā.
pie meistara vest neatmaksājas - 10 LS vērtu pastūzi vest pie meistara, kurš pa 15 kā minimums salabos.
bet tā jau izskatās, ka būs vien jāved

----------


## tornislv

nu jā, es ar dažreiz eju pie zobārsta un brīnos - par ko naudu maksāt? Jāsāk pašam būs ar savu muti cīnīties, nemāku pagaidām gan, un dentistu forumā ar mani ar neviens nerunā...

----------


## Tominsh331

:: 
skaidrs, tad nu pašam jāpēta shēma un jāpamēra uz tās plates spriegumi..
kā arī shēmā ir rakstīts, ka releja REN-34 vietā ir jābūt relejam RES-6.
vai tam ir kautkāda nozīme?

----------


## JDat

Varbūt paprasi šo jautājumu googles tantei. Ka tik ne tā. Nepareizs relejs un plate kirdik. Kāpēc releja spole vairākas reizes jāmēra un par to jāpriecājas. Ja ir aizdomas par tranzistoru, kas kustina to releju (vai relejus), tad to vajag pārbaudīt. Ja aizdomas par beiktu plati, tad noņem un paskaties. Spriegumi uz aizsardzības plates? Ja shēmā ir, tad vadies kaut vai pēc tiem (negribu redzēt shēmu vispār). Kas vēl? Kreativitātes pietrūks.

----------


## Tominsh331

nesen atkal to plati papētīju un secināju, ka laikam aizsardzības blokā pie tiem vadiem, kas no gala pakāpes nāk, viens ir upravļeņie. tajā vietā ir vt1 un vt2 kas laikam kontrolē, kad relejs atverās, kad aizverās. tikai tagad pamanīju, ka vt2 divas kājiņas kopā saskārušās.atvienoju tās, lai neskarās kopā. Vai dēļ tā relejs var neatvērties, jo vt2 ir genoht(varbūt)????

----------


## kaspich

kur sheema, ibio? tranzistoram [shim] kaajam nosaukumu nav? visiem ir, shim nav? kas te ir par beernudaarzu?

----------


## Tominsh331

ā jā sorry aizmirsu uzraxtīt.
shēma http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-132-20
vt1 un vt2 ir KT315G tranzistori

----------


## kaspich

ibio, 2 kajinjas var buut:
eb;ke;kb

tad kuras bija uz iiso??????????

p.s. labpraat iepaziitos ar to idiotu, kas to mezglu 'projekteeja'. skjiet, tadu veelmi izteicu jau laiku atpakalj, tak neviens nepieteicaas  :: 
tie, aks te par Radiotehnika veesturi/produktiem intereseejaas, nevar konstruktorus noskaidrot??

----------


## Tominsh331

nemācēšu uzraxtīt kuras bet...

tās abas
konstruktorus? daži labi drošvien nodzērušies  :: 
projektēts sūdīgi, bet skan  :: 
un man patīk kā šis pastiprinātājs skan  ::

----------


## kaspich

ko noziimee - neeceesi uzraktiit? [es zinu, kas taas par kaajaam], bet - marsh mekleet raspinovku. pilnigi aplocekljojushies esiet? citiem Tavaa vietaa raspinovak jaameklee????

----------


## Tominsh331

lab lab nomierinies  :: 
uzraxtīšu
ja nemaldos tad K ar B

----------


## kaspich

o, cita lieta! pareizi! skat, i 2min. nepagaaja, kameer pats visu atradi.  :: 
ok. sliktaa zinja: tranis visu laiku bija valjaa, caur R9 un VT4 CB paareju pluuda I [liidz kaadiem 500mA piikjii]. 
VD2, R9, VT4 pod voprosom, un, protams, relejs iekshaa nesledzaas [taa vismaz vajadzeetu buut, ja viss straadaa]..

----------


## Tominsh331

paskaidro ''pod voprosom''
sliktyi saprotu krievu valodu  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, tas noziimee - var buut bojaati. 
R jaaparmeera ar testeri [vai nav garais]; VD2 - vai nav uz iiso, kad shie paarbaudiiti: jaapaskataas, vai uz VT4 C pieaug spriegums [pluudeni, paaris sekunzhu laikaa] peec ampa ieslegshanas.

----------


## Isegrim

> relejs atverās, kad aizverās


 Elektromagnētiskais relejs nav vārstulis; tas vai nu nostrādā (pievelk enkuru), vai atlaiž, kontaktu grupas darbinādams.

----------


## Tominsh331

tos 'jēdzienus baigi nezinu tāpēc mēģināju kā varēju.
Resistoram bija 0.04-0.05 uzliekot uz 20k
bet kā var vt 4 pārbaudīt? uzliekot testera vienu galu uz vienas malējās un otru galu uz otras malējās kājiņas?

----------


## kaspich

mjaa... skarbi.
ja nerubii, izpildi PRECIIZI, ko raktu.
es Tev teicu paarbaudiit VT4? NEE. jo tas nav tik prasti [veel jo vairaak - dotajaa situaacijaa].
es Tev teicu paarbaudiit VD2? teicu paarbaudiiji?

par to R9. kaadaa sakariibaa Tu liec uz 20K diapazonu R, kuras nominaals ir DESMITI omu?? KAADAA SAKARIIBA? kaapeec ne uz 10A? vai 500T?

----------


## Tominsh331

labi labi .
fak, kko sajaucu.
pag 5 min uzraxtīšu, kā ir

----------


## Tominsh331

R9 ir 54 uzliekot uz 200Ohm
VD2 rāda 10.4 uz 200m(vai uz to jāmēra)

----------


## kaspich

es varu sadereet, ka pretii 2000 ir diodes apziimeejums. bljac, ja nerubii, tad izlasi sava testera user manual. goda vaards, mani kretinee dumi cilveeki. sore par tekstiem.

----------


## Tominsh331

nekas. šajā lietā tiešām esmu dumjš.
tā takš diode  :: 
muļķis es  :: 
uzliekot uz diodes mērīšanu neko nerāda.

----------


## kaspich

kaa tas ir - neko/ displejs nodzisa?
jeb vispaar globaala tumsa iestaajaas? mok korkjus izsita? acii neiebadiiji ar kaut ko asu? skanja ir?

----------


## Tominsh331

::  ::  :: 
nu rāda 1 un punktus 
nu tākā kad grib izmērīt barbloka spriegumu ar uzliktu 200m kaut arī jāliek 200  ::  ::  ::

----------


## kaspich

pag, abos virzienos?

----------


## Tominsh331

apgriežot otrādi rāda 638

----------


## kaspich

pag. otraadi - tas ir ar apakshu uz augshu? Tev kruts testeris. maneejam apakshaa tikai melna plastmasa..

aa, sore, paarpratu. otraadi ir = kaajam gaisaa? wow. vinjam iPad efekti iekshaa? pagaaz kaajam gaisa, bet ciparus raada pareizi??

----------


## Osvalds007

> pag. otraadi - tas ir ar apakshu uz augshu? Tev kruts testeris. maneejam apakshaa tikai melna plastmasa..
> 
> aa, sore, paarpratu. otraadi ir = kaajam gaisaa? wow. vinjam iPad efekti iekshaa? pagaaz kaajam gaisa, bet ciparus raada pareizi??


 Neņirgājies par čali .... Viņš dara tik vien labi cik var!!!

----------


## kaspich

vinjam ar humora izjuutu viss kaartiibaa, kaa noprotu  :: 
1. lai maacaas runaat konkreti. otraadi=taa, aka es uzraktiiju. MAINOT POLARITATI - tas, aka buutu jaasaka;
2. ja saprastu kaa DIODE straada, jau no saakuma meeriitu abos virzienos. un reporteetu: PLUUS pie KATODA, raada shitik.

blin, te ir jaasak ar PAMATLIETAAM. diodes un tranzistora darbiibas apguve. nevis ampi jaakjidaa.
Totnis linkus ielika. cilveeks ir apguvis? NEE, nav. kaapec????

----------


## Tominsh331

jā man ir iPad testeris  :: 
kas man tālāk jādara?
ja man amps nebūtu nomiris, tad es nemaz šajā lietā neiedziļinātos  ::

----------


## kaspich

kad shie paarbaudiiti: jaapaskataas, vai uz VT4 C pieaug spriegums [pluudeni, paaris sekunzhu laikaa] peec ampa ieslegshanas.

----------


## Tominsh331

kā viņu mērīt???

----------


## Isegrim

Kā parasti - ar voltmetru. Nestacionārus procesus labāk pētīt ar analogo mērierīci (ar "ceijeru") - labāk var izsekot lēnām izmaiņām. Šādi testeri nav nekāds retums, deficīts vai dārga manta.

----------


## Osvalds007

Esmu vecmodigs un bieži mēru ar Igauņu TL-4M

----------


## kaspich

nu, te jau vienkaarshi: ja viss [tagad] kaartiibaa, relejam jaaiesleedzaas pec paaris sec. tas notiek? jeb nee? jeb nav saprotams?

----------


## tornislv

uhh, pauzjautrinājos te lasot vakara pienesumu. Tā konstrukcija protams ir unikāla, nu kāda mārrutka pēc cōbeļi bija uz citas plates jāliek, nevis uz ampa?
L1R3 R5C3 L2R4 R6C4?

----------


## kaspich

tas jau veel siikums.
I paarslodzes aizsardziiba straadaa tikai pie negatiivas Uout polaritaates;
pie paarslodzes viss Uout caur R9 topii VT4;
visa taa konstrukcija ar C uzlaadi, stabilitronu, releju.. tur kaads pilniigs mudaks ticis pie 'buuveeshanas'..

----------


## Tominsh331

neklikšķ.
kā tad to vt4 mērīt.kuru režīmu likt un pie kuras kājas/ām mērīt????

----------


## kaspich

taatad, ko noziimee: uz VT4 C jaaparaadaas U, no 0 liidz 5v [piemeeram]?
tas nozimee: VT4 KOLEKTORS, pie taa sleedzam multimetra PLUSA vadu.
otru [MINUSA] vadu pie GND. zhargonaa 'zemes'. sheemaas attieciigi atziimeeta [vai pie -, ja nav GND].
multimetrs - U [SPRIEGUMA] meerishanas rezhiimaa.
ja baroshana platei ir +30V, tad - saakam ar 200V diapazonu. ja raadiijumi nepaarsniedz 20V, atkaartojam ar 20V diapazonu.

----------


## Tominsh331

sapratu, izdarīju.
ieslēdzot ampu spriegums pakāpeniski uzkāpj līdz 2.34 un tā arī paliek (mērīju uz 20v)

----------


## Isegrim

> dabūju pa lētām naudām šo pastiprinātāju priekš darbnīcas jau ok


 Autor, ja tev ir darbnīca, tad tu tajā strādā. Kaut ko no nopelnītā ziedo kārtīgam pastiprinātājam, nevis bezjēgā bez _poņas_ pis santīmu ar šo RRR sūdu. Ir darbnīcas, kas specializējušās šādu krāmu sakārtošanā - izmanto to pakalpojumus, bet pats darbojies savā specialitātē. Pareizi uztaisīts un normāli ekspluatēts pastiprinātājs nesprāgst katru mīļu brīdi; tāds kalpo vairāk kā 10 gadus, kamēr apnīk. Kāpēc "pa lētām naudām" jāmeklē sev problēmas?

----------


## kaspich

par maz.
ok, izmeeri: U uz VD4 katoda

----------


## Tominsh331

vd4?
es tādu uz plates nevaru atrast :\
Acis krīt ciet  ::  rīt izmērīšu un iepostēšu

----------


## kaspich

jopt.. VT6 baaze, veel 1 detalja.. platee 10 detaljas..
zini, klausi Insegrim. te briest kaarteejais cirks..

----------


## ddff

> kaa tas ir - neko/ displejs nodzisa?
> jeb vispaar globaala tumsa iestaajaas? mok korkjus izsita? acii neiebadiiji ar kaut ko asu? skanja ir?


 Muahahaaaa, diena ir izglaabta!
Shitaa nebiju smeejies kopsh vecaisteevs pakaaraas (c) hzv

ddff, slauka asaras

----------


## Osvalds007

Tāda sajūta , ka jūs kolektīvi drāžat vienu veceni , pie tam virtuāli....

----------


## Tominsh331

vt6 bāze 38.5 volti(mērīju tā pat kā vt4 tikai pie vidējās kājas (B))
vd4 ir 627

----------


## kaspich

piedod, shoreiz es kapituleeju. ir skaidrs, ka Tu meeriit nemaaki. kaa Insegrim ieteica - pelni naudu ar to, ko maaki dariit. ampu atdod darbniicaa. nu, nav elektronika taa vienkaarshaakaa joma.

----------


## Tominsh331

laikam ka tā jādara būs.
vai varbūt atrast donoru pa 4pakas cenu  ::  - vēlvienu Y7112

----------

